# How to store 5 gallon bucket?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure caps tight and store upside down.
Do not store it where it's going to freeze.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive never seen anyone store them upside down- but the lid on tight is right.
The main thing is when you go to use it, make sure you stir it well- the solids usually sink. 
You could put a thin plastic like saran wrap on the top- but if it is tight that usually isn't needed.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never heard of hoping to preserve paint by turning the container upside down unless it is the magic primer/paint in one can stuff. 

Seriously, you could float a piece of kitchen saran wrap over the surface. If it is latex.

I assume your 5ers are different color or something?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll pile on and say I've never seen or heard of storing fives upside down, and I can't see what difference it would make. Besides, instead of having the pigment clump on the bottom, it would clump on the lid and probably be a mess when opening. Instead of stirring it off the bottom, you'll be scraping it off the lid. Slow down joecaption. One alternative to the saran wrap is to gently place about a quarter inch of water on top, which will evaporate inside the can as opposed to the paint vehicle, and prevent the paint from skinning over.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> I'll pile on and say I've never seen or heard of storing fives upside down, and I can't see what difference it would make. Besides, instead of having the pigment clump on the bottom, it would clump on the lid and probably be a mess when opening. Instead of stirring it off the bottom, you'll be scraping it off the lid. Slow down joecaption. One alternative to the saran wrap is to gently place about a quarter inch of water on top, which will evaporate inside the can as opposed to the paint vehicle, and prevent the paint from skinning over.


 
you got it, that's what I would do, if I ever had a 5 to store,which I would'nt:whistling2:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I usually did not miss job needs so I had no 5ers to worry about either. Sometimes my work would be interrupted because other trades people needed in and I would either put saran wrap surface or a layer of water as suggested. If I did have excess left in a 5er, I would pour off the quart or gallon or two if I really bought too much paint into containers to leave with clients for touch up (seldom ever got used because the called me for repaint) and gave the rest to a local Re-Store in my hood that quickly cycled paint from painters, not people just trying to clean out their garages or basements, into Habitat for Humanity projects. :thumbup:

Worst volunteer work I ever did was work others into sorting out donated paint people had left under cover of darkness on the loading dock for my local ReStore. Some people are sick thinking a quart of whatever frozen for 5 seasons and heated to 120F or more in the summer was something they could tax deduct as a donation and just because they finally got around to cleaning out the garage or basement they should leave it for ReStore. Dumping it on a ReStore struck them as more practical than looking up the paint collection dates their state EPAs sponsored I guess. I think the place, at my suggestion, stopped taking paint from individual homeowners unless they could attest to the date of the paint or stain and its storage. They worked something out with Illinois EPA to take the classified waste stuff but at a cost for the waste handling company that has to take, manifest and properly dispose of it. That comes out of the money that could buy a box of nails to build a house for someone that does not have one. 

That ReStore's primary source of paint is material from paint store color mix errors and real painters now. 

By the way, it was insisted I ask Home Depot for paint sticks and can keys since the place was wooing them for help. Not more than one stir stick or paint key was donated by Lowe's, HD or Menard's. SW and Ben Moore would not let me leave the store without handfuls. Of course in the years I did this I never saw a 5er in the section set off for pro painter's donations with the name BEHR on it either. Or Valspar. 

Just to plug ReStore? If you have one near you patronize it if on a tight budget. I found track lights coming out of Pier 1 store for $1.50/each with bulbs. Perfect for a restoration friends were doing. I found beautiful Italian tile for $.20 each since the pallets of the stuff were taking up floor space. Same tile in a retail place was like $4. When working I was usually too busy to swing by the place for paint since it opened too late and I was just in the habit of calling in order. Once helping out a family in trouble that had to fix their place up with no money I found 20 gallons of Benjamin Moore Primer for $7 or something a 5er. Leftover from a large apartment or industrial job I suspect. 

Now do not get me wrong, I would never steal from local retailers or even wholesalers or contract pricers. But this stuff was fairly paid for at one point. I was just recycling it, adding a few bucks in the process, and seeing money go to a great local cause.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

5's usually stay fresh better than one gallon cans.......I store them in cool areas like my basement. I've had some for 7 or 8 years. When needed, I pop the lid, add water or floetrol, and stir the paint with a power mixer attached to a drill. Good to go.


----------

